# [13.1-BETA] Error with "Nvidia-Driver"



## freezr (Mar 15, 2022)

After the upgrading to 13.1-BETA1 I realized that I had also to reinstall the `nvidia-driver`.

Unfortunately it couldn't finish the compilation for the following errors:


```
160 warnings generated.
--- blib/arch/auto/Locale/gettext/gettext.so ---
rm -f blib/arch/auto/Locale/gettext/gettext.so
LD_RUN_PATH="/usr/local/lib" cc  -shared  -L/usr/local/lib/perl5/5.32/mach/CORE -lperl -L/usr/local/lib -fstack-protector-strong  gettext.o  -o blib/arch/auto/Locale/gettext/gettext.so    -L/usr/local/lib -lintl   
chmod 755 blib/arch/auto/Locale/gettext/gettext.so
--- dynamic ---
--- linkext ---
--- pure_all ---
--- manifypods ---
Manifying 1 pod document
--- all ---
===>  Staging for p5-Locale-gettext-1.07
===>   p5-Locale-gettext-1.07 depends on package: perl5>=5.32.r0<5.33 - found
===>   Generating temporary packing list
"/usr/local/bin/perl" -MExtUtils::Command::MM -e 'cp_nonempty' -- gettext.bs blib/arch/auto/Locale/gettext/gettext.bs 644
Manifying 1 pod document
Files found in blib/arch: installing files in blib/lib into architecture dependent library tree
Installing /usr/ports/devel/p5-Locale-gettext/work/stage/usr/local/lib/perl5/site_perl/mach/5.32/auto/Locale/gettext/gettext.so
Installing /usr/ports/devel/p5-Locale-gettext/work/stage/usr/local/lib/perl5/site_perl/mach/5.32/Locale/gettext.pm
Installing /usr/ports/devel/p5-Locale-gettext/work/stage/usr/local/lib/perl5/site_perl/man/man3/Locale::gettext.3
/usr/bin/strip /usr/ports/devel/p5-Locale-gettext/work/stage/usr/local/lib/perl5/site_perl/mach/5.32/auto/Locale/gettext/gettext.so
====> Compressing man pages (compress-man)
===>  Installing for p5-Locale-gettext-1.07
===>  Checking if p5-Locale-gettext is already installed
===>   Registering installation for p5-Locale-gettext-1.07 as automatic
Installing p5-Locale-gettext-1.07...
===>   help2man-1.49.1 depends on package: p5-Locale-gettext>=0 - found
===>   Returning to build of help2man-1.49.1
===>   help2man-1.49.1 depends on package: gmake>=4.3 - not found
===>   help2man-1.49.1 depends on package: gmake>=4.3 - not found
*** Error code 1

Stop.
make[7]: stopped in /usr/ports/misc/help2man
*** Error code 1

Stop.
make[6]: stopped in /usr/ports/misc/help2man
*** Error code 1

Stop.
make[5]: stopped in /usr/ports/print/texinfo
*** Error code 1

Stop.
make[4]: stopped in /usr/ports/print/texinfo
*** Error code 1

Stop.
make[3]: stopped in /usr/ports/textproc/gsed
*** Error code 1

Stop.
make[2]: stopped in /usr/ports/textproc/gsed
*** Error code 1

Stop.
make[1]: stopped in /usr/ports/x11/nvidia-driver
*** Error code 1

Stop.
make: stopped in /usr/ports/x11/nvidia-driver
```

Looks for the issue is this one:


```
help2man-1.49.1 depends on package: gmake>=4.3 - not found
```

So far I had to clean the ports and reinstalling the binary, should I report this issue?


----------



## bsduck (Mar 15, 2022)

gmake 4.3 should be available, both as a port and as a package. Is it currently installed? Did you lock it?


----------



## SirDice (Mar 15, 2022)

`make install-missing-packages`


```
Example 2: Installing Dependencies with pkg(8)

       The following example shows how to build and install a port without
       having to build its dependencies.  Instead, the dependencies are
       downloaded via pkg(8).

         # make install-missing-packages
         # make install

       It is especially useful, when the dependencies are costly in time and
       resources to build (like lang/rust).  The drawback is that pkg(8)
       offers only packages built with the default set of OPTIONS.
```
ports(7)

Dependencies installed this way will get removed again when you run pkg-autoremove(8). So you're not left with a bunch of installed build requirements that aren't needed anymore when you're done.


----------



## freezr (Mar 15, 2022)

I'll try later!


----------



## freezr (Mar 16, 2022)

Yesterday I just uninstalled the port and installed the package, I played a bit trying to understand why Rclone wasn't connecting to the remote source and then I turned off the computer.

Today (or tonight) after the boot the driver was unable to found the screen... 
After a couple of installing and reinstalling and recreating the xorg.conf file I was able to run the X session but the screen and the session was frozen! 

I had to revert the OS to a previous snapshot made right before to update 13.1-BETA...

The current situation with 13.1-BETA is quite catastrophic, I can't afford to have my computer stuck for any reason (basically for lack of spare time).

I wonder if I can use bhyve to test the beta, I am not sure if I can pass-through the videocard, should I have at least two GPU to enable VGA pass-through?


----------



## freezr (Mar 17, 2022)

Rather than giving up I decided to reproduce the errors and open a bug reports, I can rollback with BECTL.


```
uname -a                                         01:20
FreeBSD dad-bsd 13.0-RELEASE-p7 FreeBSD 13.0-RELEASE-p7 #0: Mon Jan 31 18:24:03 UTC 2022     root@amd64-builder.daemonology.net:/usr/obj/usr/src/amd64.amd64/sys/GENERIC  amd64
```


```
pciconf -lv
vgapci0@pci0:1:0:0:    class=0x030000 rev=0xa1 hdr=0x00 vendor=0x10de device=0x1618 subvendor=0x1558 subdevice=0x7703
    vendor     = 'NVIDIA Corporation'
    device     = 'GM204M [GeForce GTX 970M]'
    class      = display
    subclass   = VGA
```


```
dmesg | grep vga                                 01:20
vgapci0: <VGA-compatible display> port 0xe000-0xe07f mem 0xdb000000-0xdbffffff,0xb0000000-0xbfffffff,0xc0000000-0xc1ffffff at device 0.0 on pci1
vgapci0: Boot video device
nvidia0: <NVIDIA GeForce GTX 970M> on vgapci0
vgapci0: child nvidia0 requested pci_enable_io
vgapci0: child nvidia0 requested pci_enable_io
```


```
pkg info nvidia-driver                      01:22
nvidia-driver-470.86
Name           : nvidia-driver
Version        : 470.86
Installed on   : Thu Mar 17 01:10:37 2022 EDT
Origin         : x11/nvidia-driver
Architecture   : FreeBSD:13:amd64
Prefix         : /usr/local
Categories     : x11 kld
Licenses       : NVIDIA
Maintainer     : danfe@FreeBSD.org
WWW            : https://www.nvidia.com/object/unix.html
Comment        : NVidia graphics card binary drivers for hardware OpenGL rendering
Options        :
    ACPI_PM        : off
    DOCS           : on
    LINUX          : on
    WBINVD         : off
...
```

So far everything good!


----------



## freezr (Mar 17, 2022)

Not an issue this time with the package file:


```
uname -a                                        02:14
FreeBSD dad-bsd 13.1-BETA1 FreeBSD 13.1-BETA1 #0 releng/13.1-n249974-ad329796bdb: Thu Mar 10 02:30:25 UTC 2022     root@releng3.nyi.freebsd.org:/usr/obj/usr/src/amd64.amd64/sys/GENERIC amd64
```


```
pciconf -lv
vgapci0@pci0:1:0:0:    class=0x030000 rev=0xa1 hdr=0x00 vendor=0x10de device=0x1618 subvendor=0x1558 subdevice=0x7703
    vendor     = 'NVIDIA Corporation'
    device     = 'GM204M [GeForce GTX 970M]'
    class      = display
    subclass   = VGA[code]

[code]
pkg info nvidia-driver                          02:15
nvidia-driver-470.86
Name           : nvidia-driver
Version        : 470.86
Installed on   : Thu Mar 17 01:10:37 2022 EDT
Origin         : x11/nvidia-driver
Architecture   : FreeBSD:13:amd64
Prefix         : /usr/local
Categories     : x11 kld
Licenses       : NVIDIA
Maintainer     : danfe@FreeBSD.org
WWW            : https://www.nvidia.com/object/unix.html
Comment        : NVidia graphics card binary drivers for hardware OpenGL rendering
Options        :
    ACPI_PM        : off
    DOCS           : on
    LINUX          : on
    WBINVD         : off
Shared Libs required:
    libXext.so.6
    libEGL.so.1
    libX11.so.6
Shared Libs provided:
    libGLX_nvidia.so.0
    libnvidia-ml.so.1
    libnvidia-eglcore.so.1
    libvdpau_nvidia.so.1
    libnvidia-glvkspirv.so.1
    libnvidia-glsi.so.1
    libnvidia-cfg.so.1
    libGLESv2_nvidia.so.2
    libGLESv1_CM_nvidia.so.1
    libEGL_nvidia.so.0
    libnvidia-glcore.so.1
    libnvidia-tls.so.1
Annotations    :
    FreeBSD_version: 1300139
    repo_type      : binary
    repository     : FreeBSD
Flat size      : 215MiB
Description    :
These are the official NVidia binary drivers for hardware OpenGL rendering
in X11, using the GLX extensions.
```


----------

